# Naks



## Mr. Isa

I said I liked one person in english and I got the reply "naks" yes.. it's tagalog... and I don't know what that means !
Couldn't find any sources of what this word really is translated into... Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

_Naks_ or more commonly _naks naman_ are just informal expressions, usually expressing admiration over someone or something (Naks naman, ang galing mo naman ---_ Wow, you're so great!_) It would not have a direct translation in English. As an expression of admiration it could translate to Oh wow! / That's terrific!, etc. If I were to read between the lines based on the background you provided, I would say that you caught the person off guard with your comment and that person did not know exactly how to respond and resorted to a frequently used expression in colloquial speech to keep the conversation going.


----------



## airportzombie

Mr. Isa said:


> I said I liked one person in english and I got the reply "naks" yes.. it's tagalog... and I don't know what that means !
> Couldn't find any sources of what this word really is translated into... Thanks.



According to bansa.org, it means "nice" or "cool". It's probably derived from _(ay) __naku!_ ("Oh, my!") which is an interjection said when one is surprised, delighted, or countless many other things. This one is also a short form of _ina ko!_ or _nanay ko!_ ("My mother!").


----------



## 082486

DotterKat said:


> _Naks_ or more commonly _naks naman_ are just informal expressions, usually expressing admiration over someone or something (Naks naman, ang galing mo naman ---_ Wow, you're so great!_) It would not have a direct translation in English. As an expression of admiration it could translate to Oh wow! / That's terrific!, etc. If I were to read between the lines based on the background you provided, I would say that you caught the person off guard with your comment and that person did not know exactly how to respond and resorted to a frequently used expression in colloquial speech to keep the conversation going.



I agree  ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## mataripis

You may replace it with 1.) Galing!  2.) Ganda!


----------

